# eagle plow install help!!!!!



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Just installed the eagle plow, opted for the manual lift....having issues.....keeping plow up..keeps wanting to drop....i cant figure out what i may have done wrong...please if anyone has any suggestions please give me a shout!! Tired of MF-ing this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 586-567-0449


----------



## My07Brute (Feb 9, 2011)

First Responder;1541901 said:


> Just installed the eagle plow, opted for the manual lift....having issues.....keeping plow up..keeps wanting to drop....i cant figure out what i may have done wrong...please if anyone has any suggestions please give me a shout!! Tired of MF-ing this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 586-567-0449


I am not familiar with the Manual lift version.
I highly recommend contacting the MFG directly if you have not done so already


----------



## 450foreman04 (Sep 23, 2010)

Call eagle. Their customer service is top notch. I needed a new spring to hold on the quick release lever and called to find the price. I didn't have my wallet with me so I couldn't give them my card number... They sent me a full set (2 bolts and springs) free... The next day.


----------



## livergsp (Aug 13, 2011)

*What he said...*



450foreman04;1543745 said:


> Call eagle. Their customer service is top notch. I needed a new spring to hold on the quick release lever and called to find the price. I didn't have my wallet with me so I couldn't give them my card number... They sent me a full set (2 bolts and springs) free... The next day.


I do not have the manual lift either, but I was sent the wrong belly mount 2x's.
They made it right for me!!! A+++

Scott


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

First Responder;1541901 said:


> Just installed the eagle plow, *opted for the manual lift....having issues....*.keeping plow up..keeps wanting to drop....i cant figure out what i may have done wrong...*please if anyone has any suggestions please give me a shout!!* Tired of MF-ing this thing. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 586-567-0449


BUY A WINCH FOR THE ATV AND USE IT TO LIFT THE BLADE. Hows that for shouting and suggesting something?  Other then that, call the manufacturer. You more then likely would have had your answer by now rather then waiting for someone UNlike me that has no real help other then telling you that you need to spend more money if you want things to work right rather then cheeping out on the manual crap.


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

I do have a winch that i do & can use.....but if i am out on a job i want to be able to use a manual lift incase my cable snaps


----------



## First Responder (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you for all your help/suggestions.... i will call eagle and let ya know the outcome!!!


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

First Responder;1551523 said:


> I do have a winch that i do & can use.....but if i am out on a job i want to be able to use a manual lift incase my cable snaps


Don't bother with a manual lift at all. If the cable breaks, fix it. Have everything with you so it can be done right then and there. Or you could take the cable off all together and install a strap with smooth fairlead like this one in the pic. I can assure you, your troubles will be over if you do. The strap is so strong I could easily bend the push tubes to the point it would destroy them. It took me 3 years of dealing with broken cables to find the right set up. I even tried light weight straps and they broke too. I'm 2 years in with this set up and it looks like it hasn't been used!


----------

